# CAO SURVEY (win cigars!)



## CAO Cigars (Oct 31, 2007)

Greetings and I hope everyone is enjoying a wonderful Holiday Season!

I am looking for some simple and HONEST feedback here. What I'd like to know is:

*What is your current 'Top 10' list of NON-CUBAN cigars?*

They can be _any brand_ (don't feel "pressured" or "influenced" to select CAO unless it's truly on your top 10), any price, any size, shape, etc.

Here's the deal: the first 20 people to PM me with their list will receive the following cigars (all rated '90' or above by _Cigar Aficionado_) as a token of my appreciation for their troubles/feedback:

1-CAO Gold Corona Gorda
1-CAO Brazilia Gol!
1-CAO Cameroon Robusto

If you're one of the first 20 to reply, you will receive a reply message from me and cigars will soon follow. Please do give your 'list' some thought; I'm basically looking for your current top 10 fave (non-Cuban) cigars--regardless of price or availability. Please be specific as to brand and size/shape.

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

PM Sent. Thanks so much!

-Mark


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

PM sent, thanks for doing this


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

PM sent. I didn't rank them as that would be very difficult. Hope that's okay!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

PM sent. Thanks for the offer!:ss


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> PM sent. Thanks for the offer!:ss


:tpd:


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

PM Sent Thanks for the contest/game/survey!:tu


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Pm sent - thanks


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

PM Sent. :tu


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

PM Sent 


Thanks:tu


----------



## Giovanni (Jun 19, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

PM Sent Thanks!!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

PM Sent

Thanks


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

PM Sent, Thank You For Doing This!!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

PM sent ... very nice of you.


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

pm sent..thanks!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

PM sent...Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

PM sent! Thx


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

PM Sent, thx


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

PM sent.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

PM Sent - thanks for being a part of this board!


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## Siebec (Nov 1, 2007)

PM sent, probably too late but oh well, thanks for the contest/giveaway!


----------



## pusherman (Oct 24, 2007)

PM sent, thanks for the contest


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I won..................WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

Thanks again. :ss


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the contest....


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

PM sent.

Sure I'm too late but thought I would send my list anyways. Thx fort the contest


----------



## krash (Sep 24, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very generous gesture!!
:tu


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Darrell said:


> I won..................WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> 
> Thanks again. :ss


I didn't get a reply (insert ahh shucks smiley). I guess I didn't win.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

No reply here either.


----------



## CAO Cigars (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who submitted their responses. I've been away from my desk over the weekend; however, I wanted everyone to know that all 20 winners HAVE BEEN contacted via PM.

Cigar packages will ship out this week--thanks again for all of your participation and feeback!


Best,


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

:r Congrats to the winners !! :tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks Jon!:ss


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the contest.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for the contest, and congrats to those who picked up the smokes! A good cigar always taste better when it was free!

I personally think it's awesome who CAO and the other manufactures are getting involved with Club Stogie!


----------



## DOHCtorJT (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the contest!!!!

(now pardon my winning dance)

:chk:chk:chk


----------



## CAO Cigars (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey everyone--hope you're all enjoying your weekend!

Just wanted to give a heads-up to all the survey winners that the cigars were sent out via US mail yesterday (Friday). I'm sorry for the delay, but we just wrapped our annual sales meeting week and things have been somewhat 'busy' (to put it mildly).

Thanks again to everyone who participated--I appreciate the input.


----------



## aerochris (Sep 28, 2005)

My package arrived today!! Thank you very much. These look great!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Got mine today as well:tu
Cameroon
Brazilia
Gold

Thanks for the great contest!


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Shoot! Guess that's what I get for sleeping past the OP...


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

I received my cigars today too. Thanks, CAO! 

:ss:ss:ss


----------



## DOHCtorJT (Oct 21, 2007)

Got mine today too, thanks again!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Got mine, thanks!! :tu:tu


----------



## Bad Astronaut (Nov 11, 2007)

Got mine this morning! Thanks!


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Got my cigars too. Thanks much!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Got mine yesterday too, many thanks, C.A.O!!!!!!! 
They will die a fiery death and it was a generous thing to do.


----------



## D_A (Nov 3, 2007)

Got mine yesterday too. Thanks again Jon:ss


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Package came in today - thanks so much!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Package received today. Thanks


----------



## krash (Sep 24, 2007)

Mine came in today too. Thanks CAO.:tu


----------



## pusherman (Oct 24, 2007)

Mine came in yesterday afternoon. Thanks CAO!

-PM


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Mine came yesterday, I was so tempted to smoke one right out of the mailbox.


Thanks alot, I'm looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## truckinusa (Mar 5, 2007)

can I still participate??


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

That was a very nice thing to do.
I haven't been a CAO fan but recently bought a couple boxes of CAO's.
Just watching CAO's generosity and participation here has raised my opinion dramatically.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

shilala said:


> I haven't been a CAO fan but recently bought a couple boxes of CAO's. Just watching CAO's generosity and participation here has raised my opinion dramatically.


I have been advocating just this kind of thing to any cigar manufacturer who will listen. Just my :2, but isn't this the perfect medium to interact with customers and potential customers who have a passion for cigars? CAO is to be commended for taking the opportunity to show they truly care about what the cigar-smoking community thinks. Even those who may not be a fan of their sticks can surely see the benefit of this type of interaction. Spread the word people -- if you happen to run into a rep at an event, encourage them to get their brand on here. We will all be better for it.


----------

